# JTable: Problem mit clearSelection()



## _Erik_ (25. Aug 2006)

Warum, bleibt bei mir eigentlich immer bei einem table.clearSelection() ein Border bei der zuletzt markierten Zelle zurück.
Weiß jemand, wie ich die Tabelle wirklich wieder "rein" kriege ?

Gruß Erik


----------



## _Erik_ (25. Aug 2006)

Hallo, weiß das niemand?


----------



## Roar (25. Aug 2006)

weil die tabelle noch den Fokus hat. gib den fokus ner anderen koponente wenns sein muss.


----------



## _Erik_ (26. Aug 2006)

ok, ich habe es jetzt so gelöst. Ob das elegant iss, weiß nicht. aber es funzt.


```
button.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
			{
				table.clearSelection();
				try
				{
				  table.getCellEditor().stopCellEditing();
				}
		       catch (Exception r){}	 
	
			}
			
		});
```
[/code]


----------



## The_S (26. Aug 2006)

Versuchs mal damit


```
table.putClientProperty("terminateEditOnFocusLost", Boolean.TRUE);
```


----------



## _Erik_ (26. Aug 2006)

aha, das sieht mir schöner aus 
geht.


----------



## Guest (26. Aug 2006)

hm, aber nohcmal ganz dumm gefragt. Warum versteht der Compiler sowas:

"terminateEditOnFocusLost"


----------



## _Erik_ (26. Aug 2006)

soory, war ein wenig zu schnell, aber finde das ziemlich interessant. Habe vorher noch nie was davon gehört.

http://www.codecomments.com/message384026.html


----------

